

Kinect hack: live 3D capture and overlay projection - necolas
http://vimeo.com/17821576

======
jonovos
This is cool. BUT, it is sad that the Transcreen semi-transparent film
material, which as large as it is in the video, costs over two-thousand
dollars! - - Anybody got any ideas for a replacement to this five-layer film?

